# Pax tells me why she 4* another driver



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Started the ride with typical convo opener: "Do you take a lot of Uber and Lyft? Do you have any good driver stories?"

She tells me that last week she had this driver that was so full of himself, he was bragging about how his rating was so high, and how the previous week he had gotten over 100 5* ratings.

"Just for that, I gave him a 4*."


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Should of been a 1 !


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Reason why I keep quiet aside from the customary "Hi" and "Bye".


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Never talk about your ratings , I tell them I don't even know my ratings , and I ask them if it is ok or bad .
Also never brag about your earnings, especially in poor areas . Just say, I only do 5-6 runs to pay bills or say " have to fix roof" insurance will not pay, so need extra income 

Do not over dress.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

mbd said:


> Never talk about your ratings , I tell them I don't even know my ratings , and I ask them if it is ok or bad .
> Also never brag about your earnings, especially in poor areas . Just say, I only do 5-6 runs to pay bills or say " have to fix roof" insurance will not pay, so need extra income
> 
> Do not over dress.


I talk about what the rider wants to talk about. I've gotten more 5 stars over ratings talks than I've gotten 4's over. Hell, in the last 500 trips I've gotten 491 5s and 7 4s (and a 2 and a 1 lol).

Do what your riders want. Have fun with them. Be a decent human being. Shower. Clean your car.

It's not hard...


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

Never brag about our earnings? Not a problem.


----------



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

That's a good point about not discussing earnings. Last week a pax asked if I was going to drive on new years eve. I told him yes but I was not going to max out because new years eve is just to intense for me. I told him that as soon as I get to $150 I was shutting down for the evening. It was a mistake on my part. He gave me 4 stars.


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

Lol I got a 1 star from pax because she asked me if I drive Uber full time, I said no I have a day job making $80k/yr which shocked her I told her I don’t even care about the money but I like to meet new people and told her I’m planning on purchasing a new house which I think got her right in her feels.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

mikees3 said:


> Lol I got a 1 star from pax because she asked me if I drive Uber full time, I said no I have a day job making $80k/yr which shocked her I told her I don't even care about the money but I like to meet new people and told her I'm planning on purchasing a new house which I think got her right in her feels.


I've said similar things, depending on whether I think the pax can take it well, and only if they are asking me about my day job etc. Not sure I've been down rated for it.

But yeah this type of conversation should be reserved for people you know are doing OK like business travellers, University employees (or even students, who get money from their parents)...NOT people who take Uber to a minimum wage job because they don't have car for whatever reason.



superjtrdr said:


> That's a good point about not discussing earnings. Last week a pax asked if I was going to drive on new years eve. I told him yes but I was not going to max out because new years eve is just to intense for me. I told him that as soon as I get to $150 I was shutting down for the evening. It was a mistake on my part. He gave me 4 stars.


It's really sad that people think $150 is a lot of money for the risks associated with driving NYE.


----------



## jaypremium (Sep 15, 2016)

I brag my ass off to customers and i have a 4.98 with three thousand trips. I think it actualy helps mt ratings.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

jaypremium said:


> I brag my ass off to customers and i have a 4.98 with three thousand trips. I think it actualy helps mt ratings.


A lot of it has to do with delivery. I'll bet you've got a humorous vibe going when you're bragging.


----------



## D713 (Nov 15, 2018)

jaypremium said:


> I brag my ass off to customers and i have a 4.98 with three thousand trips. I think it actualy helps mt ratings.


Yeah. It only comes up when they passenger mentions how high it is, and I just mock surprise.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

D713 said:


> Yeah. It only comes up when they passenger mentions how high it is, and I just mock surprise.


or what you do is you turn it into a compliment to make them feel good. Like tell them aw shucks it must be just because people here are so nice!


----------

